# Hey Look! A new Betta contest! Moderator approved!



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Look a new betta contest! Contest starts now! Picture contest. There will be three winners for male and three for female! No pictures from already dead or really really old pictures. Hear are the rules and stuff:
⬇

1. No pictures from other websites.
2. Only one male entry and one female entry per person.
3. No posting after 9/15/20.
4. How to enter. Post clear picture of betta and state name and sex.
5. How many Betta can be entered by the same person. One of male one of female.
6. Start and stop date of contest. Started 8/7/2020 End 9/15/2020.
7. There will be a males winning category and Female winning category.
8. Who will judge. Me and my family.
9. winner will get bragging rights!
10. Betta's will be judged by - form, color, picture and pretty ness...
11. My fish won’t be included.
12. Please try getting good photos it will really help with judging!
13. There will be five judges. They will not comment.
14. No money will be involved or stuff like that.
15. My fish will not be included.
16. This is my contest, not the forum's
17. Forum staff are not involved in contest.
18. BE KIND TO OTHERS!!!!!

There may be more rules later on...

Have fun! And Good luck!


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Mind if I post a pic of my boy before he started biting?


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Sure!


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Ok! This is Winter my HM male


----------



## Phoenix Rosetails (Aug 8, 2020)

Name: Lily
Sex: Female
Other: This is the best pic I have from her (July) before a few breeding instances split her fins. She decided to hop up on a leaf mid courtship to take a break, haha. 260 fry though.









For comparison, after breeding (she decided to go full egg again.)


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Phoenix Rosetails said:


> Name: Lily
> Sex: Female
> Other: This is the best pic I have from her (July) before a few breeding instances split her fins. She decided to hop up on a leaf mid courtship to take a break, haha. 260 fry though.
> View attachment 1020669
> ...


Lily is gorgeous!! Also thats one of my favorite names cuz its my grandmas name ❤ 
Are you going to make a thread about your spawn? Holy crap thats so many fry! I think I have close to 200 but I highly doubt that many!


----------



## Phoenix Rosetails (Aug 8, 2020)

CosmicSyringe said:


> Lily is gorgeous!! Also thats one of my favorite names cuz its my grandmas name ❤
> Are you going to make a thread about your spawn? Holy crap thats so many fry! I think I have close to 200 but I highly doubt that many!


Thank you so much! Your great grandma has great taste. 
I just submitted one. (Waiting on approval.) Some of the fry are starting to really color up. 
What are you breeding for? I guess we're derailing,lol. PM me if you feel like it.  [Does this site have PMs?]


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Phoenix Rosetails said:


> Thank you so much! Your great grandma has great taste.
> I just submitted one. (Waiting on approval.) Some of the fry are starting to really color up.
> What are you breeding for? I guess we're derailing,lol. PM me if you feel like it.  [Does this site have PMs?]


There's PM's, though my phone won't load it right now. I just bred once for myself in March. Unsure if ill breed again but I have a thread. So many people have fry right now - its exciting!

I'll see if I can get some contest entry photos soon


----------



## EmilyRose (Aug 9, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Capers7 (Mar 17, 2019)

This is "Beau" Beauregard in full. Male rosetail.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

I LOVE the name, and he's a great looking dude, but nobody compares to my Mr. Garvey.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Mr. Garvey
Rosetail
Approximately 10 months old


----------



## Capers7 (Mar 17, 2019)

Mr. Garvey is indeed beautiful!


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

My male betta Fruity (same guy in both pics)


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

You win.


----------



## Bellator The Betta (Apr 30, 2020)

Name: Aliquis
Gender: Male


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

My male halfmoon feathertail betta, Flame.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow!!! So many handsome boys! We need some more females ❤


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

This is my female blue marble betta which I've been trying to take pictures of for weeks now but my camera just doesn't focus on her (haven't decided on a name yet)


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Love this idea! <3

Kyogre - Giant Blue Marble Male









Lunala - Giant Lavender Female


----------



## i_Eristyl3 (Jun 28, 2020)

(Kori) my koi male plakat


----------



## liamrippey (Sep 12, 2020)

Sex: Male
Name: Milo


----------



## liamrippey (Sep 12, 2020)

Sex: Female 
Name: Goldie


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Male Halfmoon plakat I don’t have a name for him yet.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Ok I have we have judged the female Betta's and the winers are...


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

FEMALE category!

1st place is the female blue marble!

Oner...

*CameronsBettas*



2nd place Lunala - Giant Lavender Female

oner...

*Tara18*



3 place Female
Name: Goldie

oner...

*liamrippey*



The male bettas will be presented soon!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Congratulations to the top 3 💜


----------



## liamrippey (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Yay! I'll let Lunala know she won second! 😂


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

MALE category!

*1st Male betta


CameronsBettas
*

2nd #8 Kyogre - Giant Blue Marble Male,



*Tara18*



3 #11 Male Halfmoon plakat




*X skully X*


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Tell Kyogre too!


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sergeant Betta said:


> Tell Kyogre too!


Aw! #CoupleGoals 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Good job every one!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Do all of you want to see the rest of the list? Like what betta's were after the winers!


----------



## liamrippey (Sep 12, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

ok...


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

4th Male
Name: Milo,

*liamrippey*



5th (Kori) my koi male plakat


*i_Eristyl3




6th *
Mr. Garvey
Rosetail
Approximately 10 months old


*AndreaPond


7th *
male halfmoon feathertail betta, Flame


*MeMe0715



8th *
HM male

*fishowner550*



9th
"Beau"

Male rosetail.


*Capers7



10th *
Name: Aliquis
Male



*Bellator The Betta*


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

They were all vary pretty! Sorry if your betta did not get that good of a score. Its not that they weren't pretty its just that they were beat by a point or two! I loved all the betta's!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow congratulations everyone! Cool contest @Sergeant Betta, I enjoyed seeing everyone post!


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Seeing as Mr. Garvey placed 6th, I'd like a participation ribbon please 😂


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)




----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Thank you 😂


----------



## Hiraga (Aug 25, 2020)

the male is really big. how did he get like that?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

The picture?


----------

